# Fish Oil and wet dogs



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Is this real or am I imagining it.

I have been giving my dogs Grizzly Salmon Oil for a few weeks and we have had a lot of rain lately.

They smell like FISH when they are wet.

It is not a bad fish smell - I keep the oil in the fridge. It just smells like fishes - like a pond -

I did not notice with the fish oil pills before.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Is this real or am I imagining it.
> 
> I have been giving my dogs Grizzly Salmon Oil for a few weeks and we have had a lot of rain lately.
> 
> ...


All of them? IME, and from what I have read from other folks, most dogs don't exude that smell, but a few do.

I have one who does, but he is my first.

(You were probably using deodorized gelcaps before. Many of the pills and liquids for humans have no smell.)


ETA

I agree that it's not a bad smell, on the one of mine who does. I've had others tell me about their dogs that it was strongly fishy, but of course they could easily switch to deodorized.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL well I don't know the culprit - the whole room smells like fish - will have to go check.

I'll be darned, it is Beau the puppy.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If it's correctly processed, fish oil should have no smell to it all. The fishy smell is the oil getting rancid. My favorite brand is now Nordic Naturals. Really impressed with how they process everything. Nancy, are you doing vitamin E along with the fish oil?

On a slightly different but related note, very cool story:

http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/index.ssf/2011/12/penn_state_university_research.html

Also, there was a very good review article in JAVMA a few articles ago about fish oil. Connie, do you have access to JAVMA? You'll like this one...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I do give vitamin E

The fish oil hardly has a smell - maybe a very light odor like desitin - and I am keeping it refrigerated too...I have had the bottle for one month.

Deleted food comment - it was after the oil not the different tood I noticed the change.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> If it's correctly processed, fish oil should have no smell to it all. The fishy smell is the oil getting rancid. My favorite brand is now Nordic Naturals. Really impressed with how they process everything. Nancy, are you doing vitamin E along with the fish oil?
> 
> On a slightly different but related note, very cool story:
> 
> ...


I use Nordic for myself too. 

Nordic is deodorized. Grizzly is not. 

It's true that rancid oil is very noticeable (and one of the several reasons I don't trust gelcaps without opening at least one of the batch). Any hint of rancidity would make me toss the oil completely. It's not just "not as good." It's potentially carcinogenic. 

However, there is indeed fishy smelling non-deodorized fish oil. 

The more mature among us (OK, old) will recall the cod liver oil from the days before deodorizing was common.

BTW, Carlson and Nordic are two of the fish oils that are deodorized at temperatures below 180 degrees F., which is the highest temperature that's safe to use without endangering the integrity of the long-chain Omega 3s.

_
"Also, there was a very good review article in JAVMA a few articles ago about fish oil. Connie, do you have access to JAVMA? You'll like this one..."_

I do. When was it?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I do give vitamin E
> 
> The fish oil hardly has a smell - maybe a very light odor like desitin - and I am keeping it refrigerated too...I have had the bottle for one month.



Yes, this would be an apt description of fresh but non-deodorized fish oil.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

BTW, IMO, non-deodorized is far preferable to carelessly deodorized. 

So I usually give the dogs non-deodorized and I take one that's a tad spendy but free of degradation products that form from long-chain PUFAs during higher-heat deodorization.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have supplemented with Grizzly Salmon Oil and Vit E for years and my dogs have never smelled fishy, wet or dry.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I have supplemented with Grizzly Salmon Oil and Vit E for years and my dogs have never smelled fishy, wet or dry.


I've probably used it for nine dogs over the years and only one smells of it. 




Nancy Jocoy said:


> LOL well I don't know the culprit - the whole room smells like fish - will have to go check.
> 
> I'll be darned, it is Beau the puppy.



See? It's one dog. :lol:

I'm telling you, it's a low percentage whose skin does diffuse that fish odor from the undeodorized fish oil. Most don't.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It probably does not help that he is filthy right now.

We have had back to back rainy weather and he seems to attract mud and dirt - it comes off but he rolls in it, digs in it, etc.


----------

